# Make Your Own Copy-Protected CD with Passive Protection



## topgear (Feb 2, 2008)

Make Your Own Copy-Protected CD with Passive Protection

If you interested in *Make Your Own Copy-Protected CD with Passive Protection* then

*Follow This Link ie Source : *www.freedom-to-tinker.com/?p=946*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 3, 2008)

I think u must post this in *Reviews* section.
And in fact all copy protected CD *can be copied by "Alcohol 120"*.


----------

